# Kaufberatung: 240mm/280mm AIO white?



## BL4CK_92 (27. November 2020)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche eine AIO in der oben genannten Größe. Ich werde eine alten Silent Arrow ersetzen damit. Ich weiß, das eine AIO in Sachen Leistung oder Lautstärke nicht wirklich besser ist als ein Luftkühler, und mit der Performance des guten alten SA bin ich auch trotz schlechter Positionierung (zieht heiße Luft von der Graka, also von unten nach oben) aufgrund des True Bolt Kits zufrieden.

Ich werde mir aber ein neues Gehäuse zulegen. Hier schwanke ich zwischen einem Pure Base 500 oder dem Lian Li Lancool II Mesh RGB in weiß.

Ich habe hier mal reingeschaut und habe mal die Arctic Liquid Freezer 280 ins Auge gefasst, sofern es das 500 nicht wird, da mir die Farbe dann egal ist. Positionieren werde ich die AIO in der Front. Allerdings bin ich mir bei einer geschlossenen Front unsicher ob der Airflow reicht?

Beim Lian Li hätte ich gerne eine AIO mit ARGB, und am besten in weiß. Hier ist die Auswahl ja sehr gering. Aufgefallen sind mir Enermax AquaFusion White und die Corsair Hydro Series H100i RGB Platinum SE v2 als auch die Lian Li Galahad oder diese ASUS Strix.

Leider habe ich keine Ahnung von den verschiedenen Generation der ASETEK Pumpen oder sowas.
Falls mir hier einer den Weg weisen würde, wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Pro wäre auch wenn sie im Idle leise ist.

Danke euch!

Edit: Preislich würde ich gerne so im Rahmen bis 120 Euro bleiben, außer es bietet sich ein krasser Mehrwert.


----------



## NetzNinja (4. Dezember 2020)

"Sticky"


----------



## BL4CK_92 (4. Dezember 2020)

ohh lol, wollte nichts hijacken. Zu viel .md's auf der arbeit geschrieben


----------

